# Class Projects Completed



## Rojo22 (Sep 2, 2009)

I had the privilege of assisting Don Russell this past April up at the John C Campbell Folk School.  He taught his beginning segmentation class, and these were some of the projects the class completed.  I have pictures of two Tree Ornaments, a low bowl, and a pedestal bowl.  I finished all of these pieces in between helping the students during the class.  The low bowl is about 10 inches, and the pedestal bowl is about 12 inches in diameter and 14 inches tall.  The Pedestal bowl has over 100 pieces in the segmentation work.  The bowls are constructed of Yellow Heart, Avidore, Walnut, Bloodwood, Paduak, Maple, and several other woods.  All pieces are finished with laquer and have a coat of Sun Tan Lotion for UV protection.

The purple ornament is Purpleheart, Holly, and Wenge.

The other ornament is a mixture of the woods in the bowls.

If you get a chance to take this class....it was a ball!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow those are stunning!


----------



## djpnevans (Sep 3, 2009)

What a fab job they look good.
David


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 3, 2009)

WOW, the things you have been showing are outstanding.


----------



## scoutharps (Sep 3, 2009)

My offer t sdtore them still stands.  When are you goinmg to start teaching in yur own right?  Or am I way behind the times?  Those are incredible.


----------



## mickr (Sep 4, 2009)

the ornaments are fantastic..I have done segmenting for many, many years and am totally addicted..wait 'til you start making 800+ piece bowls..It will happen!! addiction time!!!


----------



## Rojo22 (Oct 2, 2009)

mickr said:


> the ornaments are fantastic..I have done segmenting for many, many years and am totally addicted..wait 'til you start making 800+ piece bowls..It will happen!! addiction time!!!



Mickr


You mean like this one!  This believe it or not was the very first bowl I ever did.  Again, I am blessed to be around some extremely talented individuals in my turning club, and my turning mentor teaches this class up at John C Campbell folk school.  They have all been very generous with their time and talent, and have been gracious enough to take me under their wings!

When the class is coming up, we cut segmented pieces for a week!  I love doing the segmented stuff as well!

We are planning on getting a book out for the ornaments soon.  We have the rough draft and stuff ready, just putting the finishing touches on it......


----------



## jttheclockman (Oct 2, 2009)

Ver very well done on all accounts. The  more complex the more exciting it is to look at. You did very well on all of them. I am a sucker for segmentation. I do so badly want to learn. I just need the time. I think a segmented item is so much more interesting than a plain piece of wood turned into a bowl. Yes mother nature can supply some interesting colors but you can't beat this. I always  stop by Malcolm Tibbetts site and just drool over his work. Thanks for showing.


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Wow, that is outstanding.


----------



## artme (Oct 3, 2009)

Outstanding work.

One problem I see with segmented work is that too many people go overboard and the work becomes very fussy. I am glad to say these are not in that category.


----------



## johnnycnc (Oct 3, 2009)

Very nice! I can only dream..


----------



## papaturner (Oct 3, 2009)

Awesome,Robert.


----------



## mickr (Oct 4, 2009)

yes, you are very lucky to have the mentors you have had..I have been working & teaching myself for half a century..no books way back then..no internet...you come to this at an amazing time when information is just a click away...Just to up the ante:  yep your bowl is good for a first...but keep at it and you can design and turn something elegant...:biggrin:  800+ pieces..original design,  1/2 inch rows..classic shape ..why gosh darn, I think I did good!!!!  Keep turning & sharing


----------



## Rojo22 (Oct 4, 2009)

Mickr

Nice piece!

You are right, I got a good support system...LOL....

Thanks for all of the positive comments everyone!

Robert


----------



## mywoodshopca (Oct 4, 2009)

Very very nice!!


----------



## Rcd567 (Nov 3, 2009)

Dude...just Dude, that is all I can say.  Someday I'm going to explore this avenue.  Until then all I can do is stare at stuff like yours in amazement.

Good work.


----------

